
P. Thiel 2009: “I no longer believe that freedom and democracy are compatible” - doener
http://www.cato-unbound.org/2009/04/13/peter-thiel/education-libertarian
======
mimo777
Pure democracy--post 17th amendment, btw--has always lead to mob rule. This
has been discussed for millennia.

